# Cheapest alternative to hotels for short-term stays



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,

I actually have to move out asap of my flat right now (May 2) and my new flat will be ready on the 12th. I need a place to stay but hotels are expensive for me.

Do you know any cheap inns (I still find Citymax' 250 a night expensive as I don't earn that much)? Or any transient accommodation possible? I found before in Dubizzle but unfortunately, there are no available similar deals right now.

Any suggestions would be very very helpful! Thanks a lot.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Easy Hotel Jebel ALi - 99 Dhs per night 
Cheap Hotel Room in Dubai - easyHotel

I am sure there are similar options in Bur Dubai as well


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm open to Bur Dubai but tried googling, couldn't find any info.

Although I really prefer New Dubai area as long as near any Metro station.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Dubizzle flat shares and ask if someone will accomadate you in for 10 days.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey rsinner, sorry I missed the first part of your reply. Will try to call them! Thanks!

Any other inputs?


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Seems like easyhotel is the best option. Apparently it's the cheapest in the UAE so thankssss a lot rsinner! I owe you one!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

its WAY outside the city though ! check out booking.com as well - 1260 Dhs for 10 days for the cheapest hotel in Deira
Booking.com: Search results. Book your hotel now!


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

rsinner said:


> its WAY outside the city though ! check out booking.com as well - 1260 Dhs for 10 days for the cheapest hotel in Deira
> Booking.com: Search results. Book your hotel now!


Location's fine with me. Since it's near the metro and I just work in tecom area. I just don't want to stay in Deira as it's toooo far from work. But I'll check your link later when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried "Golden Sands" in Bur Dubai?


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't tried asking golden Sands but I'm not very interested thoguh as it's a tad too far from tecom. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------

